# Help with a MOD for the gourmet/ecb



## walking dude (May 4, 2008)

yesterday i fought trying to keep temps up allday, with the wind......but now today..........fighting to keep em low.........i finally had to place the lid half on and half off..............

i have seen where folks have used summin like a weber control......the circle thingy.........looks like i will need to add one or two to mine, specially with summer coming up.........anyone know what they are called, so i can google it.............or know of a supply place...........this running up and down the stairs every 15 minutes to control heat for my ribs is wearing me out...........and i woke up with my  back hurting as it is.......any help would be appreciated............

thankx in advance


----------



## kookie (May 4, 2008)

Hey WD...... on the parts list for my char-griller sfb they call is a damper circle....It is a circle with four triangles cut out and hole i center for screw... Similer to the weber ones.....Hope that helps......Have you looked on webers site to see is you can buy just them from there?......


----------



## bunky (May 4, 2008)

WD I want to add this  to my Gourmet  I have been lookign for a scrap grill or looking for a cheap grill....


----------



## walking dude (May 4, 2008)

there was sumone.......i think smokebuzz, called them up for parts...........they grilled him.(lol) if he owned one, and the serial number to his unit.........wanting to make sure he is a weber owner................go finger.................

damper circle...........kewl...........tho the one's i have seen are round.......but no matter.............will google it


----------



## walking dude (May 4, 2008)

found the part at char griller.......but i need summing with a curve/bend in it to getter fit my dome lid

http://www.chargriller.com/shop/repl...er-circle.html

just went to weber......nothing in search for damper circle or damper


----------



## kookie (May 4, 2008)

WD found this one on char-grillers website......

http://www.chargriller.com/shop/repl...er-circle.html


----------



## kookie (May 4, 2008)

lol we both posted the same link at the same time.....I guess great minds think alike......


----------



## walking dude (May 4, 2008)

hahaha.........yeap


----------



## kookie (May 4, 2008)

Found this on www.virtualweberbullet.com ...........

[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]In this case, the damper must be replaced. Order a WSM vent damper replacement kit from Weber at 800-446-1071. It consists of three dampers and fastening hardware: 1/4-20 x 5/8" truss head screws, 1/4" flat washers, and 1/4-20 inch acorn nuts.[/font]

Try calling that number and see what happens........


----------



## walking dude (May 4, 2008)

thankx........but you got a better link...........or am i supposed to search for it...........?.........

don't get me wrong............hehehe.........i can do that..........


----------



## walking dude (May 4, 2008)

never mind............LOLOL

http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/addliddamper.html


----------



## kookie (May 4, 2008)

I posted the phone number it is 1-800-446-1071.....thats for Weber....Just ask for the WSM vent damper replacement kit.........


----------



## walking dude (May 4, 2008)

hehe........yeah.......i FINALLY fingered it out............stupid me

thankx.......i will now call and see if i have to have my "Weber" registered

i was hoping to find out the price ahead of time...............and shipping


----------



## earache_my_eye (May 4, 2008)

Hey, WD.....keep us posted on what you find out from Weber....I'm thinkin' that might just be a mod I want to make to my ecb loaner......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









I have free reign on any and all mods to this little gem....too bad it will have to go back home eventually.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





L8r,
Eric


----------



## walking dude (May 4, 2008)

so get your arse down here and pick up the gourmet in west desmoines/urbandale.............

pratice on the "LOANER"........hehehe.........and when you get it down, with "tweaks"............LOLOL.........then apply em to your NEW toy


----------



## earache_my_eye (May 4, 2008)

That was part of my day's plan....but never heard back from them on the email I sent this morning......I did put the drill to the charcoal pan.....and added your damper control to the bottom.....oh and a few stray holes on the lid with a flimsy cover made from some flashing.....it's busy making some Iowa chops for me as we speak.....


----------



## walking dude (May 4, 2008)

that sounds like you got it going......now you have to use it, to figure out the mods.........takes abit


----------



## kookie (May 4, 2008)

Hey guys I found this damper on ebayexpress......Here is the link to them....

http://item.express.ebay.com/7-AIR-D...mdZExpressItem


----------



## walking dude (May 4, 2008)

wow folks..........ten bucks aprox. total, for a 2 inch temp gauge

http://item.express.ebay.com/ws/eBay...M_SIMILAR_LINK


----------



## walking dude (May 4, 2008)

kookie.........i like the 4 placed srewed down cover......should help with a curved surface


----------



## walking dude (May 4, 2008)

opps kookie........that item no longer available


----------



## kookie (May 4, 2008)

Well maybe they will restock it........I thought it looked cool too. Like a billet gas cover........Atleast now you know where to look for them if you can't get them from weber.......


----------



## teeotee (May 6, 2008)

WD how about this idea. 

Maybe add a chimney to the lid. A complete one from chargriller is $16.00 It has a curved plate at the bottom and room enough to get some sealant in. Plus a damper on the top.

http://www.chargriller.com/shop/repl...oke-stack.html


Not sure on the weight and how/if it would affect the lid. Just an idea !!


----------



## walking dude (May 6, 2008)

thankx tip..........tho mine is a DOME lid...........ecb dome.........


----------



## walking dude (May 6, 2008)

kookie...........called weber got a price.........they have two sizes........then said this was for a kettle grill which they stopped making late 90's...........3.30 for the 22 inch kettle and 2.70 for the 18 inch.....with 7.00 shipping and handling...........don't know if they would werk, outta the box, but maybe with abit of tweaking one or the other may.............no hard ware tho.........heheheeh.......they wan't extra for that..........i am sure i can find nuts and bolts around here tho........

thankx kookie for the number


----------



## walking dude (May 6, 2008)

silly me........got to thinking about it........the first phone call, i didnt get thru to this lady it was for a WSM.........so i call back......talked to another lady.........asked her about the WSM bullet smoker.......then i get the question about, it the smoker is registered...........so i told her i was asking for my boy who is in iraq (he's not, he got back couple weeks ago, and doesn't even own a WSM, but i had to come up with something........hehehe)

8.10 for a package of three, with the same 7.00 shipping and handling charge......P.N. 78715, for you other folks interested in making the same mods...............

once again kookie, thankx


----------



## teeotee (May 6, 2008)

Congrats on getting the part you want. Can't believe the whole "is your smoker registered". Wouldn't they be happy they are selling the parts.


----------



## walking dude (May 6, 2008)

don't have the part "YET" tip........but i tracked it down, thanks to kookie.........

yeah.......someone else here, had the same problem, i think, with getting a rack from them..........go figure


----------



## kookie (May 6, 2008)

WD...........Glad I could be of help...............I am glad you are able to get them..........Now you will have a couple extras............ That hole registering  thing is crazy.............One would thing they would be more then happy to sell extra parts..........


----------

